# Unknown handlebars, Tiller? Need a little help



## spomalley86 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Cabers, 
I have a 1921 mead pathfinder with some unusual handlebars. I do not know who the maker or type of handlebars these are so I am asking you all if you have any information about these and if they original to the bike itself. Thanks for your help!
-Sean


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2014)

Please post photos!


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry my darn internet keeps cutting out, uverse...what a pita


----------



## velo-vecchio (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow, the original apehangers! caveman-style.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are cool! A mead fanatic will answer your question I'm sure. Tillers were found on motobike style bikes from mid-late teens to twenties so even if they aren't original they could be considered era correct.


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks cabers! I was told the bicycle was purchased from the family of the original owner who has been on the same property for over a 150 years,  the paint is very faded but original.  I was also curious if this bad boy had a tank our not.  I haven't seen a seat like this before either. I'll post a picture asap


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 30, 2014)

Seat photo


----------



## tailhole (Jan 30, 2014)

WOW, neat bars.  Tillers for sure and a motorbike stem.  That saddle is wild too, great finds.  Are you going to restore the bike?


----------



## bike (Jan 30, 2014)

*I will trade you*

for some *SHINY* bars---ohh chrome...just kiddin nice tillers I would like to have


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ah, the bike from Oregon WI. Nice score.


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Cabers, T.H. I was thinking about doing a restoration but for some odd reason Im attracted to that sun baked original paint, Im thinking I would just put some wheels on her and take her for a spin, I was just curious about the structural integrity of the bike. Hey Pedal! I made a road trip going up to Milwaukee and then I headed west to Oregon to pick up this beauty. The bars are what sold me on her


----------



## Iverider (Jan 31, 2014)

How is the saddle leather? Looks a little like a Troxel Eagle Eazy but slightly different undercarriage. build it up as a crusty rider first.

That's the first step during a restoration anyway. Build it and make sure everything fits together properly and you have all of the parts you need, then ride it for a while. 

You'll form a bond with the rust and faded paint that will ensure that if you do decide to restore it that you've at least given it some good thought (I'm currently at this juncture with a bike of mine). 

If you don't like the way it rides or fits you, there's not much reason to restore it because you'll likely not realize the cost of the restoration if you sell it.

I think your bike did have a tank at some point.


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 31, 2014)

The seat leather is surprisingly intact and in fair shape. Thanks for the good info, as I have not had the time to restore one yet. Now if I can only find the tank for her I would be set, do any of you have any leads on where I can find one? I appreciate the help with this gem!
best regards, 
Sean


----------



## Iverider (Jan 31, 2014)

you might put a Wanted ad in the wanted section of the classifieds. I'd take a side profile photo of the bike frame where the tank goes to be sure you get the right one. I think there are three different sizes but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Jan 31, 2014)

The two ads in John Polizzi's Mead book show the Pathfinder without a tank.  One ad shows a ruby red with French grey trim, no rack & a Troxel #2 saddle.  The other ad dark red with black trim & a ribbed steel rack, not the tubular like the Ranger. This second bike might have the same handlebars as yours, but hard to tell from the ad.


----------



## Mikes bikes (Jan 31, 2014)

*Unknown handlebars*

Anyone making bars like those like have too have a pair thanks mikes bikes


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 3, 2014)

Could some one please make a replica of this handlebar....


----------



## spomalley86 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks again for the help guys!


----------

